
BrowserHub enables multiple “default browsers” on OS X - browserhub
https://getbrowserhub.com/
======
browserhub
I'm looking for beta testers for BrowserHub. If you're interested, sign up on
the website.

With BrowserHub, you create rules based on the URL to define which browser
should be used depending on the link you clicked. For instance, you can set
Safari as your default browser but create a rule to always open YouTube links
in Google Chrome. Maybe you want to always open video URLs in VLC, you can
create a rule for that too. The possibilities are endless.

BrowserHub is going to be available on the Mac App Store and on
getbrowserhub.com soon.

